# My first full battery RC conversion



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

I did my first full battery RC conversion tonight, plus prep for sound that will be here next week. Loco is a black box era Aristo Alco FA-1. I wanted to retain the faux prime mover in the install and keep it cleanly done since the unit has see thru grills. I used a Tenergy lithium-ion, 14.8vt 6600mah battery, it feeds thru a DPDT toggle switch that has a center off position. Up position is to run, and down is to charge. Control is provided by an old Keithco Locolinc system that I got a whole bunch of awhile back for next to nothing. With most everybody else on 2.4gig now, its quite reliable for my needs. I put a speaker in the fuel tank for the Dalee Alco 244 sound board thats on its way. While this is all old school and not the greatest from Phoenix, its also much more affordable for me. I have converted the FA-1's headlight to an LED and there is a double flash LED strobe just behind the horns. She along with a matching RS-3 thats on its way will pull my diner train. Hopefully the coming winter shows will gain me the coaches I want to get. Enjoy the pics! Mike


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations Mike.
I think you will find that apart from 2.4 Ghz R/C the 900 MHz band is also pretty well supported by CVP AirWire.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks Tony, I have enough Locolinc gear for all my needs. Even my old hobby grade RC cars are on the older freq's and they do just fine for my needs, even when I race one of them. I am just the only one on the drivers stand with a huge antenna! Mike


----------

